# Appraisers



## conarb (Dec 25, 2015)

I follow an appraisers' forum, I've always been interested in from back in the 50s when I saw my future in developing commercial properties, today there was in interesting question about *the need for appraisers to check for permits, like this:*



			
				\ said:
			
		

> It depends on what state you are located in " Southern California " there are permit compliant Cities that are like "gestapo" and will red tag a home and force the owners to get a permit or remove it . I would recommend calling your local HOC and getting some guidance .


For Jeff's information the appraisers' forum is by *xenForo* and appears to work better than the later versions of vBulletin.  I posted something from it here before and I believe it was the Tiger who noted that it wouldn't let him in unless he paid $35, when they started that policy I didn't pay for a few months, but eventually I decided that the information was valuable enough that I broke down and paid.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 25, 2015)

From an appraiser's point of view they would not want the liability from failing to identify non-code compliant work or for mistakes  estimating the cost of compliance.   Suggest that their agreement state that they will not check for non-permitted work or outstanding permits.  Their report should contain a similar disclaimer.

The interested parties can then undertake appropriate due diligence to identify problems and estimate the cost of the needed work.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 27, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> I follow an appraisers' forum, I've always been interested in from back in the 50s when I saw my future in developing commercial properties, today there was in interesting question about *the need for appraisers to check for permits, like this:* For Jeff's information the appraisers' forum is by *xenForo* and appears to work better than the later versions of vBulletin.  I posted something from it here before and I believe it was the Tiger who noted that it wouldn't let him in unless he paid $35, when they started that policy I didn't pay for a few months, but eventually I decided that the information was valuable enough that I broke down and paid.


I contacted xenforo and wanted a phone conference or just phone call with them due to the large amount of inforamation that needs to be discusses.  They refuse and are virtual only, only communicating via email which is inefficient for the amount that needs to be coordinated.  I can't do business with a company that is virtual and wont' discuss  details with a potential client.


----------



## conarb (Dec 27, 2015)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I contacted xenforo and wanted a phone conference or just phone call with them due to the large amount of inforamation that needs to be discusses.  They refuse and are virtual only, only communicating via email which is inefficient for the amount that needs to be coordinated.  I can't do business with a company that is virtual and wont' discuss  details with a potential client.


Jeff:

Too bad, the Journal of Light Construction's traffic has fallen way off since the "upgrade", I just counted and there have been only 4 posts today, one spam and another *complaining about not being able to create a new thread.*


----------



## jar546 (Dec 27, 2015)

There are over 700+ forums that vBulletin hosts on their cloud and an immeasurable amount like ours that is not counted using the newest software that has been out for over 2 years.  I can't base my decision on one that you are aware of.  If traffic is off you can't blame the software when there is good content.  We would have a lot of problems here no matter what software if I did not make sure that we did the required maintenance.


----------



## conarb (Dec 27, 2015)

jar546 said:
			
		

> There are over 700+ forums that vBulletin hosts on their cloud and an immeasurable amount like ours that is not counted using the newest software that has been out for over 2 years.  I can't base my decision on one that you are aware of.  If traffic is off you can't blame the software when there is good content.  We would have a lot of problems here no matter what software if I did not make sure that we did the required maintenance.


In other words vBulletin is not supporting the current software?   I guess that's why the JLC has ignored posters who have asked them to go back even in light of the big dropoff.  One thing that I find hard to acclimate to is the fact that multiple new posts don't show in each subforum, only the latest post (singular), there could be others buried that don't surface until somebody posts again there.  If you go to "New Topics" they are listed by poster rather than the subject you are following, and then I get lost in there going back to "Forums". Once I know that there is a later post there I can find it, so following content is a problem.  Searching around you do seem to eventually get there, but it's apparent that many have just given up and left.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 28, 2015)

vBulletin does support previous versions.

The "New Topic"  tab displays it the way you choose based on your settings.  I chose to have mine on JLC Forum show the thread and not the actual post like you see.  All you have to do is change your settings.  Just like buying a newer version of the same model car, you have to reacquaint yourself with the new buttons/locations.


----------

